# Let's see them guns!



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay people, let's see your guns!

Here's a couple of mine....








Top to bottom:
Browning Stainless Stalker .223WSSM
Ruger MarkII .243
Marlin 917VS .17HMR
Winchester Model 70 30-06









Cooper Model 22 7mm-08

sawsman


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's a few of mine...









Beretta AL391 Urika, Ruger M77 .270, Ruger M77 Mark II .223










I've got a new Remington 700 SPS Stainless in .270 Win and a Ruger 10-22 also. And... I think there's a couple more around here... somewhere.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

8) That's what I'm talking about! Everyone likes a little eye candy now and then...

Nice guns appollosmith.

sawsman


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

*GUN PORN!!!!!! OH YEAH!!!!!!*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Due to the rough economic time's, this is all I got !!  

One old Hoyt and a Winchester.....hope they don't take 'em away....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I sold all my guns after the elections, so I don't own any. But here are a few before the sale.

[attachment=2:2e8pzw8s]IMG_0642.jpg[/attachment:2e8pzw8s]

[attachment=1:2e8pzw8s]IMG_0635.jpg[/attachment:2e8pzw8s]

and here's a few I have left :wink:
[attachment=0:2e8pzw8s]gun-room 2.jpg[/attachment:2e8pzw8s]


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

bowgy said:


> I sold all my guns after the elections, so I don't own any. But here is a few before the sale.


That is an impressive collection - too bad you had to sell them all "after" the election. Looks like everyone had to sell their guns after the election, so no need in placing bans and ammunition restrictions any more! :idea:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

This is all I have anymore, but it is a repeater so I feel that I can ward off multiple home intruders if needs be. It does hold slightly more than 10 rounds though, so please don't tell Obama because I don't want him thinking I have criminal intentions.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Be careful Lycan, you'll put your eye out. :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

HOLY SH** BOWGY!!! Next time my wife gives me crap for having too many guns, I'm showing her your picture! Sheesh! Thats quite the collection you've got there :shock:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Due to the rough economic time's, this is all I got !!


YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT, YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I sold all my guns after the elections, so I don't own any. But here are a few before the sale.
> 
> [attachment=2:2ajg79um]IMG_0642.jpg[/attachment:2ajg79um]
> 
> ...


I am calling BS on bowgy for the last picture, unless you are living in Charly Hestons basement....Big


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I use to have guns. I sold them all after the election. The ones below are just my wish list. Did you hear that FBI... *(u)* ................. they are just my wish list. Now if you will excuse me I have to adjust my tinfoil hat and rabbit ears. -O|o-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> bigbr wrote: I am calling BS on bowgy for the last picture, unless you are living in Charly Hestons basement....Big


AAHHHH ya got me on that one  :lol:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Bax wrote: HOLY SH** BOWGY!!! Next time my wife gives me crap for having too many guns, I'm showing her your picture! Sheesh! Thats quite the collection you've got there


Used to have, used to have!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I know there's more gun pictures out there... come on guys.

Here's my newest shotgun. Remington Wingmaster .410, fun gun..

















sawsman


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I know there's more gun pictures out there... come on guys.
> 
> Here's my newest shotgun. Remington Wingmaster .410, fun gun..
> 
> ...


I wish I could find this in a 1100.....big


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Way to be Sawsman! I think the 410 is a lot of fun to shoot. I have a little break action beater and love to shoot that thing. Too bad 410 shells are so darn expensive


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is my humble collection:
Savage model 9 in .223-probably my favorite of all for the accutrigger.
Ruger 10/22
Crossman Air-dang fun!
Benelli SBEII
Savage 17hmr
Browning Buckmark
Ruger P95
Browning BAR 7mm Rem Mag
T/C Omega .50


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

bye bye


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

From the top: Red Ryder, Chinese Marksman .177, Sheridan Blue Streak 5mm, Marlin in 35 Rem., Mossburg 20 ga, Ruger #1 7mm Rem Mag, 12 Ga SXS Muzz shotgun, Winchester 101 20 ga., .45 cal handmade muzz, .54 TC Renegade, .45 TC Cherokee, Ruger 10/22

The three that get shot the most are the Red Ryder, Mossburg 20 and .54 TC. I do try and blow the dust out of the others periodically.

Notice where the Red Ryder is stored! All the cats in the area know exactly how far it can shoot.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a few of my favorites....

Henry .17HMR.........
Browning 1885 45-70 Single Shot
Uberti .45 w/acp cylinder
Colt .22 Model 62 Scout w/mag cylinder[attachment=2:13qrjyfn]100_1354.JPG[/attachment:13qrjyfn][attachment=1:13qrjyfn]100_1353.JPG[/attachment:13qrjyfn]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Notice where the Red Ryder is stored! All the cats in the area know exactly how far it can shoot.


You need to upgrade to the new 1,200 fps airguns and those cats will caught by surprise! :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Way to be Sawsman! I think the 410 is a lot of fun to shoot. I have a little break action beater and love to shoot that thing. Too bad 410 shells are so darn expensive


Yeah, the .410 is fun. It really improves your shooting skills too. I have some slug rounds for it and want to get a coyote in close with them...

BROWN BAGGER- That Kimber is sweeeeet!

*.45* -Love that Browning!

sawsman


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I used to have these.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> BROWN BAGGER- That Kimber is sweeeeet!
> 
> sawsman


That Kimber is purdy enough to hang on the wall!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

bye bye


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I will need to get pictures but here is my list.
Ruger M77 Mark II .243 (my favorite gun)
Ruger M77 Mark II 300 win mag 
Savage 12fvs .204 (quickly becoming my new favorite)
Rossi pump 22
Marlin model 25 22 mag
Springfield/Stevens/Savage model 67c pump 12 gauge (not sure who the company is anymore that made this)
New England single shot 20 gauge
1942 Mosin Nagant 91/30
S&W M&P 40(this is my duty weapon)
Browning Buckmark 22 pistol
Heritage Arms 22lr/22wmr revolver
Sccy Arms cpx-1 9mm
T/C Omega Muzzleloader
I believe that is all, I did get the wife into hunting and shooting this year so hopefully this list doubles soon(though she thinks she can just use mine) -_O-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Now, you do all know that Sawsman works for the FBI, right?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah...but do you see any millitary weapons or illegal guns.....live to hunt 8)

I know I see alot of BB guns


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Now, you do all know that Sawsman works for the FBI, right?


Who me?

All- Please post bigger pictures so I can read those serial numbers... Thanks. 

sawsman


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

sawsman said:


> All- Please post bigger pictures so I can read those serial numbers... Thanks.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Treehugnhuntr wrote:
> Now, you do all know that Sawsman works for the FBI, right?
> 
> Who me?
> ...


Uhhh....like I said... I sold all mine....uhhh..yeah..that's the ticket...mine are all gone.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Laid out all of the guns while cleaning out the storage room and my wife thinks I have enough. My muzzleloader and 9mm I keep in my desk at work aren't shown and she doesn't know a 300 win mag will be joining the family this week. I guess she has something to hold over my head next time she wants to make a purchase. Oh well, I guess I have to convince her that she wants a gun for Valentines. Wish me luck.[attachment=3:3d9chbzw]DSCN0501 (Small).JPG[/attachment:3d9chbzw][attachment=2:3d9chbzw]DSCN0502 (Small).JPG[/attachment:3d9chbzw][attachment=1:3d9chbzw]DSCN0503 (Small).JPG[/attachment:3d9chbzw][attachment=0:3d9chbzw]DSCN0504 (Small).JPG[/attachment:3d9chbzw]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice guns izzy.... That rifle in the last pic (third from the bottom) looks to have some nice wood on it! Care to show a closer pic?

sawsman


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Since the recent election of Hussein Obama I have come to realize the social irresponsibility of private firearm ownership. We pay good taxes for the government to protect us and keep us safe. So here is where my guns are now located: 









:mrgreen: :lol:  :?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Not a lot of guns , if i don't use them i sell them . :roll: 


Me .

Beneli nova 
Encore SS muzzle loader 
Ruger 10-22 Charger pistol 
Marlin .17 hmr SS 

Cody's 

Optima 30-06
Tc Omega muzzle loader
22 pistol
Remington 870 camo 
Marlin .17hmr blue .


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

"Armas para que?" ("Guns, for what?")
-- Fidel Castro, a response to a Cuban citizens who said the people might need to keep their guns, after Castro announced strict gun control in Cuba

Sorry for the hijack, it's just my nature


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Sawsman here you go. My Grandpa gave all of his sons 30.06's when they reached a certain age and that Rem. 700 was my dads. The 2 others were my uncles and my granddads 06's but for some reason my dad got the nicest one and he passed it on to me.[attachment=0:2wcn03pl]gunnns 002 (Small).jpg[/attachment:2wcn03pl][attachment=1:2wcn03pl]gunnns 001 (Small).jpg[/attachment:2wcn03pl]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice gun. What a great keep sake!

sawsman


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Kimber 84M Varmint .204 Ruger
Leupold VX-III 6.5-20 x 40MM
trigger set to 2 lbs

this is my baby

shoots like a champ


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Kimber 84M Varmint .204 Ruger
> Leupold VX-III 6.5-20 x 40MM
> trigger set to 2 lbs
> 
> ...


Fabulous!

Did you get the varmint reticle on your Leupold?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK I can't hold out any longer.

To the best of my knowledge I own 1 gun:









A rare Colt DA Lightning in .41 short, yes .41 short. The revolver belonged to my grandfather's uncle who was a security man on the Rock Island Railroad in the 1880s and 1890s. The grips are not original.

My brothers and I used to go out in the cornfield and get a couple hundred yards away and shoot it over one another's heads and see if we could see the bullet go through the air. Good fun.

I have lots of old shells and some reloads for it. The action is loose and it is unsafe to shoot. I wish I would have taken better care of it.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> .. and shoot it over one another's heads and see if we could see the bullet go through the air. Good fun.


 :shock: -)O(-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Bax*! A Kimber is on my purchase to do list one of these days.....I'm thinking a Super America.

wyogoob- so did you or your brother ever actually see the bullet in the air? LOL.. 

sawsman


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nice Bax*! A Kimber is on my purchase to do list one of these days.....I'm thinking a Super America.
> 
> wyogoob- so did you or your brother ever actually see the bullet in the air? LOL..
> 
> sawsman


Yes, we did. After you got rid of the natural reaction to duck when you hear a whizzing noise, you could watch for it and see it once in a great while.

Kinda weird, the bullet was so slow you would hear the bang, then the bullet would pass by. Not like say a 30-06 where the bullet would whizz by your head then you would hear the "bang" much later.

Our yard had a wooden fence around it. We would sit on the fence and shoot down in a gully at our farm pond about 400 yards away. (very dumb, with any firearm) The bullets would just kinda rainbow out then just fall out of the sky into the water. That would give us a feel for what angle to hold the six-shooter.

Later I have a great story about M1 carbines, tracer rounds, and bats.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> Did you get the varmint reticle on your Leupold?


I did get the varmint reticle on it. But I honestly have not had the chance to see how well it works. Most every shot I have taken has been less than 200 yards so I dont know how it stacks up for the .204 From what I understand it was actually designed more so for a 22-250....



sawsman said:


> Nice Bax*! A Kimber is on my purchase to do list one of these days.....I'm thinking a Super America.


Those Super Americas are SAHWEET! A bit out of my price range. I was at Heritage Arms on Thursday and they had a Super America .22LR that some one brought in to sell, such a beautiful rifle! If I didnt already own so many 22's I'd consider it.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Yes, we did. After you got rid of the natural reaction to duck when you hear a whizzing noise, you could watch for it and see it once in a great while.


With a .22 long rifle, you can see the silver streak during the daytime with open sights doing target practice.

At night time shooting hogs and using a bright light you can see .308 diameter rounds go down range...pretty cool.


----------

